# Topics > Space > Satellite constellation >  ICEYE, SAR satellite constellation, Espoo, Finland

## Airicist2

iceye.com

youtube.com/ICEYEcom

facebook.com/iceye

twitter.com/iceyefi

linkedin.com/company/iceye

ICEYE on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Rafal Modrzewski

Co-founder - Pekka Laurila

----------

